# Hilton's Atlas Cover Shot



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy,
We are currently out of stock of the Upper Texas Coast Atlases and are about to print our 3rd edition - I'm looking for a good cover shot.

Enclosed is the La. Delta to Destin's cover shot that Coastal sent me a while back which has been great. I don't care if it's a good lookin girl like Amy or (preferably) a kid holding his proud catch on the boat.

This edition is going to turn some heads.

All the best,

Tom


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Not the upper coast but I always use Hilton's. Elven year old son with 85 lb wahoo off of Port A.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

tom
my sister is still available.....rick


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Are the number going to be more accurate with this edition?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hilton's*



mcgolfer said:


> tom
> my sister is still available.....rick[/quote
> 
> My Three Sons,
> ...


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

Guess I have to buy that map just to hang in the man cave now! Thanks a lot.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

14lb snapper, and a 39 inch AJ.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Not the biggest fish in the world, but was Austin's 1st.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Just posted this, but she is wearing a 'chicks fish' hat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

*Here's A Couple of Future Cover Shots*

Two of my daughters' best catches.


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

[/quote 
My Three Sons,
GREAT SHOT!! It will definitely be in the book, but I kinda need a horizontal format for the cover if you have one....[/quote]

Tom,

Sad to say I don't have a horizontal image of my son and his wahoo. Please let me know if you want the full size image. Thanks for you consideration.

Carlos


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

First one is my 2 year old with his first snapper....which is as big as he is.

Second one is a friend of mine helping my wife hold up her ling.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

*wanted to picht in*

Here its my big guy pond fishing , hes 5 mama says his to little to go offshore yet:frown:. Oh well hope it helps


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I started my son at 4 with 12+ hour trips on personal boats. mostly in the 30' range. Just take him out with you, keep him in a pfd, take an epirb and have a liferaft....... makes them feel alot safer....  he is pretty hard core now....


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

*This little warsaw was caught on one of your spots*

also in riks book

by the way its a good spot

Bobby


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

No offense sir, but could we photoshop you with Amy?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I think hilton should use the amy picture with the two fish taking the place of the bikini... lmao....


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

nice snapper my sister caught.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome photos!!!

Here is my daughter at age 7, first snapper.


----------



## Steve Cange (Apr 2, 2009)

*Sorry Tom ...*

... can't find any good-looking bikini clad babes to fish with me for photo opts ... only a bunch of fish-catchin teenage boys. These photos were taken the last 2 summers in Venice.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a shot of my son nwith a nice dolphin from last summer. Taken by my brother Rory (StarlinMarlin).


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

oops - same photo resized.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hilton's Atlas Cover*

Howdy,
Wow! Thank all of you for posting some really great pics - there are some great ones for sure!!!

I think we have selected a winner submitted by Cowboy of a young man who went on his first offshore trip with Capt. Jennings through the Make A Wish Foundation. Will post up when permission has been granted by the kid's folks - it's a priceless shot.

I would appreciate it if yall would send the pics above to [email protected] and I will make sure that at least one from each are placed inside the book.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Future of fishing*

Since he will control everything else....lol


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Here ya go...


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

boatmanjohn said:


> Here ya go...


 Good stuff- I was thinking the same thing-?


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok...I'll be serious...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the kid pictures, but being a dirty old man, I like the chickas like over thar at BillyStix. http://www.flanaturecoast.com/billystix/index.htm

Somefin like that, still got family values, but purdy.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

*Pictures*

here are a couple


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> Since he will control everything else....lol


lol thats classic !!!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*No Visors Please*

:headknock

Can we just agree that whoever is on the cover is not wearing a visor??? It is especially bad when their hair is sticking up through the hole and laying over to the side. I still shake my head in disbelief when I see my fishing brethren wearing those things.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> I think hilton should use the amy picture with the two fish taking the place of the bikini... lmao....


Ultimate cover shot


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Your SHAD on the left is smaller then the right one :biggrin:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> Ultimate cover shot


LMAO. I cannot believe you posted that. With the Folex in the picture and all.....

B


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

makoclay said:


> :headknock
> 
> Can we just agree that whoever is on the cover is not wearing a visor??? It is especially bad when their hair is sticking up through the hole and laying over to the side. I still shake my head in disbelief when I see my fishing brethren wearing those things.


I second that motion!!!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> LMAO. I cannot believe you posted that. With the Folex in the picture and all.....
> 
> B


ooops, that wasn't Amy. LOL

ninja pleeze.. folex.  :work:


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll go with this one again


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Ithought he wanted fish in the picture too thow....... oh, I see it now



BretABaker said:


> I'll go with this one again


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Argo said:


> I think hilton should use the amy picture with the two fish taking the place of the bikini... lmao....


You mean this one?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> ooops, that wasn't Amy. LOL
> 
> ninja pleeze.. folex.  :work:


Would have liked to replace the bonito with those shad in the famous Amy pic. :cheers:

AND the gold plated cross......poser.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Dutch Treat said:


> You mean this one?


Still have that one as your desktop background, do ya.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll third this one. Nothing like tits and tourist tuna.

Brandon



BretABaker said:


> I'll go with this one again


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Would have liked to replace the bonito with those shad in the famous Amy pic. :cheers:
> 
> AND the gold plated cross......poser.
> 
> Brandon


$900+ change an ounce now... LOL


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

My girl and her 1st aj ...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*Here are a few options*

Here are a few good ones from over the years.

David


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the awsome pics folks! There were some great shots there...
Good fishin...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Ultimate cover shot


Awesome


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

David

I didn't give you my permission to post my pic. on the web. J/K, That brought back some memories of big seas and small boats. My Kidneys still hurt from that trip. Thanks for posting the pics of the sail.

Ryan


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's my submission...TWAT last summer.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*Photo shop a mahi, or a mullet and put it in the pik. and use it*

Nice pik, gets my vote



RLL said:


> Here's my submission...TWAT last summer.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

A few of the kids


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*and the winner is.......*

And the winner is.......this shot was submitted by Mike Jennings (Cowboy) which we hope to use as the cover, pending approval by the kids' parents.

Thank yall for your input! Remember that the higher resolution, the better (1 mb is fine), so keep 'em coming to; [email protected] We are going to press next week.

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats and looks great ... but ugh ... what about us poor devils down here on the middle and lower Texas coast? No pescados, bambinos, chachitas, nada? Por que? :cheers:


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

vamos a panama.........muchas chicas


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Not a cover shot maybe it will have a place some were in the book. And yes it was caught at one of the spots in your upper Texas coast book. PS I will be looking foward to the new edition.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

The Wahoo was 103lbs and these were also caught at spots in your book.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I know you said you had a winner, but here is a couple:


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

*Team Notorious' Jr. Angler "Bryleigh Boo Medearis"*

Team Notorious' Jr. Angler "Bryleigh Boo Medearis"


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Tom, you can't beat the kids by any means but this is a classic Texas Mahi shot! Mark F (formally Tarpon King) holding one of the monsters we caught in December at Ocean Valiant.

AGF


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Great choice!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

hilton said:


> And the winner is.......this shot was submitted by Mike Jennings (Cowboy) which we hope to use as the cover, pending approval by the kids' parents.
> 
> Thank yall for your input! Remember that the higher resolution, the better (1 mb is fine), so keep 'em coming to; [email protected] We are going to press next week.
> 
> ...


Thank You Tom

the young man holding the fish is the son of one of our clients , and the young man in the background is my deckhand and son of 2Cooler 
chunkn' charlie


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*bold statment*



hilton said:


> mcgolfer said:
> 
> 
> > tom
> ...


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Pilar*



pilar said:


> hilton said:
> 
> 
> > someone has to call b.s on the most accurate #'s , T.H has really got some good marketing going on , but his stuff is off , run it , try it , post up on why it all seems off :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock
> ...


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

RLL said:


> Here's my submission...TWAT last summer.


Where, when and more importantly, HOW do i sign up for that trip!!!

Nice catch!!


----------

